# Newbie at Contests



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, I entered my first contest with a picture of Isaiah yawning at me, but I'm not sure if the picture turned out non-blurry because I had to take it on my iPhone and when you upload the pictures from it the pictures become extremely blurry. If it didn't turn out correctly then I apologize for the ugly photograph. I'm hoping that when the pictures are posted for voting that it will be at least a little fixed if it is blurry. I honestly have no idea how to fix this kind of stuff and I'm new to pictures so don't judge me too badly. On my iPhone the picture looks great. Thank you for reading this long announcement.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope you win! :-D


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Hope you win! :-D


It isn't likely that I'll win because there's several other entries that'll be a lot better than mine and I'm not afraid to admit it. However, it's good to know that there will be some people who will support me even if I don't win. Winning doesn't really matter to me. I enter contests because it's fun and it's always great to see the other photographs posted. Win or not I'll have fun and enter again (after getting the better camera running).


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

Adabell said:


> It isn't likely that I'll win because there's several other entries that'll be a lot better than mine and I'm not afraid to admit it. However, it's good to know that there will be some people who will support me even if I don't win. Winning doesn't really matter to me. I enter contests because it's fun and it's always great to see the other photographs posted. Win or not I'll have fun and enter again (after getting the better camera running).


I apologize for the double post, but it was too late to modify the previous reply I made. I wanted to say that my father has given me his camera to use for the contest. He wouldn't deny me the right to get a fine picture after I explained to him what my iPhone was doing and showed him for proof (I'll explode his camera with so many pictures so I needed to give proof). I've deleted my entry to the contest for now, but tomarrow there'll be a new one that will hopefully be much better. I'm hoping that people will look through all of the entries before picking a favorite picture. Good luck to all who've entered the contest!


----------

